# The Contact Details Thread



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

I was thinking of doing this, good idea

[email protected]


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

ded


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

aim- islanderfan920
MSN- [email protected]


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Well plz don't stalk me, I know I'm sexy but I want to be alone with me
> 
> MSN: [email protected]
> Skype (much better than MSN btw :side: dickerli (Strange name I know )


Ok i will as i need to live uo to my name. 

[email protected]

pm me if you want to add me.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yahoo- [email protected]


----------



## Spiked. (Aug 9, 2007)

MSN - [email protected]
My aim is in my profile.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

MSN- [email protected]


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MSN - [email protected]

Hot Line - 1-800-LOVE-SEX


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

[email protected]

Don't add me.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

[email protected]


Add for Cyber Sex.

It's free~!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*[email protected]

Add me but tell me who you are please.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

[email protected]

Feel Free to add me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

MSN: [email protected]

Tell me who you are imo.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

MSN: [email protected]

And DO NOT ADD ME!!! It can cause serious allergic reactions and even death!


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Random Space here


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

[email protected]

add me if need be.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

MSN: [email protected]

....tbh.


----------



## Kibondo (Mar 16, 2007)

Forgot to add my own :side:

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

My AIM: ecwrvd49 (WF exclusive)
Don't use this anymore.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

MSN:[email protected]


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

[email protected]
Add me, talk to me, invite me into the group discussions.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ADD ME MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

MSN ~ [email protected]

Feel free to add me, anyone.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

MSN: [email protected]

Feel Free to add me.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AIM - realmofduelists (exclusive for E friends )
Email - [email protected]


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*MSN - * [email protected]


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> ADD ME MSN: [email protected]


The fact no-one has said anything about that shocks me :lmao

My MSN: [email protected]

Yes I use Craigdanbeaton for everything

for futher proof look at my Bebo page

www.Bebo.com/Craig-dan-beaton


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

craigdanbeaton said:


> The fact no-one has said anything about that shocks me :lmao
> 
> My MSN: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter nobody added him.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

[email protected]

ADD ME.


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected]

Me and my brother share MSN accounts.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Why did you have to say that Lashley  So that means i may be talking to your bro sometimes.

[email protected]

Add if you won't talk


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Add em'all!


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

[email protected] for yahoo.

Can we put our myspace on here.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

edited out


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wait, that's you JiGSaW? Who the hell gave you my IM?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

gg


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Who gave you my address? I don't appreciate it being handed around, especially to YOU.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Hooper gave me it...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

If Hooper gave you mine..... :cuss:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Actually speaking about this, i knew it was a bad idea to post mine in this thread :$


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

HBK91 said:


> Wait, that's you JiGSaW? Who the hell gave you my IM?


He added me too.

Whoa, excuse me Jigsaw? I didn't give you anybody's MSN for fuck sakes.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I was kidding :no:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

No you weren't, shut up.

You see, this is exactly why I've got you blocked now.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Didn't you see the ... in the end?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That usually doesn't mean kidding dipshit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I deleted him yesterday and I only discovered it was JiGSaW today.

You're not funny either.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

,


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

EDIE"nevermino


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Yahoo Mail - [email protected]
AIM - Viper27000


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yahoo Messenger : 

Please make sure to tell me who you are when you add me. I Deny if i dont know you.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Richie™ said:


> MSN: [email protected]
> 
> *Tell me who you are imo.*


That doesn't make sense. But you support Collingwood so no biggy. Anyway my MSN: [email protected]


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* AIM- Mocoo Choboo *


----------



## Anarchy Bri (Jan 16, 2006)

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

new msn addie tlk to me if you like. 


[email protected]


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotmail (I like emails, they make me feel special): [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

[email protected]

Feel free too add me.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

[email protected]

feel free to add


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

[HIDE="1000"][email protected][/HIDE]
Totally.


----------



## Cerebral Sandman (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

[email protected]


ENJOY


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I havn't posted here:$

[email protected]


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5865388-post20.html

Try again.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## stinger-splash (Aug 22, 2006)

MSN/Hotmail - [email protected]

Feel free to add.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*MSN~* [email protected]


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AIM-steelemcneil51

Feel free to talk to me. I am very open.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## Xain (Jun 20, 2004)

[email protected]

COME ON.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*[email protected]

Add me if you want.*


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

[email protected]

Don't hesitate to add me, I'm always bored 24/7 and looking for new ppl to talk too lol


----------



## journeyowns (Dec 10, 2008)

AIM: BWS202

If I'm online, I'm on aim.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

MSN - [email protected]

Made this about 5 years ago btw, dont like greenday no more


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Msn : [email protected]

Totally.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

No stalkers plz.

[email protected]


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2007)

[email protected]

Feel free to add me..


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

[HIDE="100000"][email protected][/HIDE]

Good luck.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

[email protected]

I have a no jobbers policy.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Yahoo and Aim only

Yahoo: [email protected]

Aim: Rakimbinfakeur


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

aim: mhirn3
www.myspace.com/mhirn3


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Got MSN now. 

[email protected]


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

MSN: [email protected]

myspace: http://www.myspace.com/missnovember83

facebook: bethany moxon 


If you add me please say WF ktnxbi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

www.myspace.com/michael81984


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/emperornas


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well after having to shut down my bebo due to "Unforseen consequences" you can get me here:

http://www.bebo.com/Craig_Beaton

Or on MSN: 

[email protected]


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MSN- [email protected]


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

MSN - [email protected]
Facebook - Bon Morrison


----------



## frozn (Oct 6, 2006)

Why not?

[email protected]
Feel free to add me, just fun =)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Facebook = Frankie Ray Aponte
Twitter = http://twitter.com/Emperor_NaS


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

*my MSN:*
[email protected]


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

MSN:

[email protected]

Add it up!


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

msn: [email protected]

Honestly, I'll be shocked if anybody adds me.


----------



## -$ohail- (Aug 27, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

no


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

MSN - [email protected]


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected]

Be gentle.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected]

You know you want it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Aim: XxPunkNationDX
Yahoo: MakaveliPHX


----------



## The Thrniller Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

You all are getting signed up for my daily joke!


----------



## abhishek91 (Jun 27, 2009)

yahoo:[email protected]


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*AIM* ~ _BreakTheWallsWCF_


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

[email protected]

no jobbers


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

yahoo- [email protected]


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

[email protected]



HAZLAMABAD said:


> no jobbers


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

[email protected]

Yeah, say who you are if you add, cheers.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

On second thoughts, PM me for it. :side:


----------



## Eddie99 (Oct 11, 2009)

[email protected]

add me.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

[email protected]

Anyone can add me. I don't bite and I'm not scared to share my insight of life with even a jobber.

Hit me up.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

[email protected]

Same as Switch ^


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

MSN- [email protected]

if you could PM me before you add me that would be great


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

[email protected] -MSN


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

[email protected]

Add me, hit me up, whatever feel free.

However. If you start a convo with me and your a dumbass.

Bad things.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

New MSN: [email protected]


----------



## Bwfc1993 (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] add me


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

[email protected] 

Msn - I'm in a mood so someone add me and come have an insult throwing contest please.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Ladycroft, add me girl

[email protected]

I guess everyone else can too.


----------



## iCe (Jun 30, 2003)

twitter.com/rolex2809

twitter


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

http://twitter.com/FaithYtang - twitter


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

[email protected]. Anyone can add me, i guess.


----------



## titanman2122 (Mar 18, 2005)

I would love to have some wrestling fans to talk to on twitter. I haven't used it in awhile and want to get back in to using it. If you follow me ill follow you. Thank a lot. *@toddSmiller*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The BK's [email protected] add me if you wish.


and my twitter is www.twitter.com/bambikiller2k8


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Follow me on Twitter @ twitter.com/xbskill


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

[email protected]

If you live in the UK and want to know about discounts of any variety then don't hesistate to get in contact.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Follow http://twitter.com/BarkerHarry - yeahh


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

711 Combine Rd
Seagoville, TX

(972) 287-4223


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

punksterpunk said:


> 711 Combine Rd
> Seagoville, TX
> 
> (972) 287-4223


here's my zip code 75159


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/AndIQuoteBlog <- Follow for Wrestling talk, and news etc, but hopefully not so serious.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Skype - Gillotine92, add at will, I probably won't be up for much call time but I'll text chat with anyone.
Twitter - http://twitter.com/#!/DancesWithTommy


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

[email protected]

Also add my Facebook which is located in my sig.


----------



## lilmspayne (Aug 11, 2006)

Twitter: Lilmspayne
Skype: Lilmspayne


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

msn messenger/email = [email protected]
twitter @FrankieAponte
Facebook = Frankie Ray Aponte
Yahoo messenger/email = [email protected]
AIM = Frankie Ray Aponte


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AIM: MobileSuitProns
I also have Diablo III, if that does anything for you...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Email/MSN: [email protected]
PSN ID: FearMyWrath24 _(I was 12 when I made the account)_
Skype: drhax96 _(Never use)_


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

why not start a facebook group and have everyone join that?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MSN: [email protected]

if you add me and dont tell me who you are, I'm ignoring the request.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Twitter: @jofussunshyne I love to talk wrestling on there, it's in the sig!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

twitter - @Str8EdgeStar


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinda creepy thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

michiganct said:


> why not start a facebook group and have everyone join that?


99% chance someone would just fuck up someone's facebook with spam or whatever if it isn't secure.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Twitter - Twitter.com/RicharddHagenn
Facebook - Facebook.com/RicharddHagenn


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Twitter: @ProcterFVK
Facebook: Facebook.com/ProcterCFC


----------



## jettfrancis (Dec 24, 2013)

gave me it..


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

@Harlee23 on twitter, [email protected] I might recreate a yahoo or msn messenger thing too.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

psolver1274 at outlook - Yahoo


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Twitter- addichu


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

[email protected]

Email me for a good good time.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I can share my mobile num or email id but i am afraid if my haters found out they would forever stalk me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Darkness is here said:


> I can share my mobile num or email id but i am afraid if my haters found out they would forever stalk me.


Yeah bro you don't want to do that my twitter was stalked and then hacked also I had a forum that got tooken over I had to delete it. I also had family members stalked. I pmed you my number.


----------



## FalseKing2 (May 10, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

.


----------

